# Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue Adoption Day May 8th



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope your Adoption Day is a HUGE Success! 

I looked at the available Goldens-MTGRR has beautiful dogs!

Good luck!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Carolina Mom - you are so right. Beautiful golden doggies just waiting to be snapped up into loving homes. I hope everyone gets to go home to a forever home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey GoldenGirlTN! I want to call you Baileysmom. LOL

MTGRR has some great looking dogs. I hope the adoptathon is a huge success!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I hope to have a good turnout, we are getting the info out to everyone we can...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldengirlTN-I checked out the website of The Farm at Natchez Trace-was an AWESOME facility it is-it looks like a 5 Star Resort for dogs. Sure wish we had something like that here at the NC Coast.


----------



## bevrogers (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi GoldenGirlTN - do you all ever allow folks outside your area to rescue? We are in the Raleigh NC area and are looking to add a 3ish year old to our family! We have an 11yr old (almost 12 - next mth) we recused when he was one. He lost his best girl in Feb who was 16.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Bev! Unfortunately we do not adopt out that far. We serve the middle TN, very Southern KY and some of Northern Alabama. That is great that you want to add another dog to your clan, and of course Goldens are the best!! Fostermom, who is a member on here who posted earlier on this thread, works with a rescue in your area. Here is their link:
http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/index.html

If I can assist you in any way feel free to PM me on here, also I am sure Fostermom would be happy to assist and you could PM her as well....

Just wanted to add to this post that despite the severe flooding in our area we are still going to hold our adoption event as planned....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR based in Wilmington, NC. I sent bevrogers a PM with the contact info for the Four Golden Retriever Rescues in NC. I gave her NRGRR's info first since they are located in Raleigh where she lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

*Please GO TO Middle TN Golden Adoption Day on Saturday, May 8, 11-2:00, if you can, or call them if you see a Golden you've fallen in love with!!*



*Posted by GoldenGirlTN (above)
Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue Adoption Day May 8th *

Mark your calendars! Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue is having an adoption day: *Saturday May 8th from 11am-2pm at the Farm at Natchez Trace. Lots of adoptable Goldens on site, as well as plenty of Golden lovers. This event is great for anyone who is interested in adding a Golden to their family or for anyone interested in becoming involved with our organization. For more information go to:
http://www.rescueagolden.org/ *


----------

